# re: your top 5 Latakia blends.



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Since Slow Triathlete's top 5 Va/Per thread is going so well, I thought I'd open it up to another blend (I'll let someone else do Va, burley, etc if they wish). I'm still relatively new at the pipe, but I've found that the Latakia suites me well. So, what are your top 5 Latakia blends?

Right now, I'd have to say #1 is Pelican. 
Cyprian Latakia plus orientals make me want to have a bowl of this after every meal! I just can't help myself.
2. Penzance
3. Squadron Leader
4. Frog Morton
5. 965 (didn't like it at first, but it grew on me; I'm sure though I'll eventually find something better).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

SG Balkan Flake
Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend
C&D Odessa
Frog Morton Across the Pond
McClelland Howling Wolf

in no particular order


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1-3. Balkan Sobranie (tin)
4. Pez
5. Could be the PCCA Orient 996 - my jury is out for another year or two or three on this one.

also rans: Syrian Super Balkan and bulk PS Proper English


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. Penzance
2. H&H Namaste
3. Frog Morton
4. 5110
5. MacBaren Vintage Syrian


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

In no order - 965, Morley's best... maybe I don't have 5 fave lats


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. penzance

2. private stock, mystic blend & nightwatch luv em all!
http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/capt_earle.html:D


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Nightcap
Rich's Old Fashioned 759 (has syrian latakia)
Rich's Balkan Superior
Rich's Mearscham (very light on the latakia)
Ashton Celebrated Sovereign


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Early Morning pipe
Squadron Leader
Penzance
L.J. Peretti of Boston Blend # D-9575
965 Mixture


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Nightcap
PW&W #10
C&D Pirate Kake
C&D Star of the East
Penzance


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I really only smoke Penzance and Margate...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I haven't tried many more then 5 latakia blends but I've enjoyed Penzance, Squadron Leader, Frog Morton and Boswell's Northwoods.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I don't think I have tried five...Frog Morton is one of my favs along with Squadron Leader. I have a tin of Penzance aging in the cellar.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Balkan Sobranie 
Night Cap
McC British Woods
McC Rose of Latakia
And Smokers Haven's 20th Anny might fit if i can smoke some more of it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



Root said:


> ...Smokers Haven's 20th Anny might fit if i can smoke some more of it.


Dag, James! I bought some of that when I was over there a while back and forgot about it. That is a pretty decent blend.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

In no particular order, because I'd hate to rank them, my top 5 are:

G&H Mixture #12
C&D Bow-legged Bear
Esoterica Penzance
C&D Plantation Evening
McClelland 5110 (or Frog Morton)


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

my top 5 would be

Nightcap
Black Mallory
Solani Luxury English (gold blend) highly underrated
Penzance
Red Reparre

I still have a heap of english's to try, quite a few in the cellar.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Nightcap
MM 965
Black Mallory
Red Rapparee
Squadron Leader


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



Mister Moo said:


> Dag, James! I bought some of that when I was over there a while back and forgot about it. That is a pretty decent blend.


Yes it is.. Kicking myself for not picking up 8oz at the chi town show but i wanted to try it before dropping some bills for it. I just couldn't get it to dry out before i had to leave.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I just got a tin of Early Morning Pipe - and I am really interested in this. I have been smoking a fair bit of 965 and this is esentially the same, just a smidge less latakia, which for me, is good.

Nice cut, packs easy, burns well... this could be an all day every day.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

#1 Balkan Sobranie 
#2 John Cotton #1&2 Medium
#3 Balkan Sobranie 759

Last 3 are a tie for now, as i have just recently started smoking them alot, and the jury is still out on them
PCCA Orient, Solani English Luxury, and "our best blend" by smokers Haven

-hyp


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

For me, it's Penzance (#1) and Squadron Leader *always*, then whatever else is open which, at the moment, is FM ATP, Nightcap, 965, and HH Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Um, my favorites right now are Odyssey and Maltese Falcon from G.L. Pease. p


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I do turn less and less frequently to Latakia blends. However, if I do, then it has to be:

1. Fox's Bankers Mixture (by far my favourite, also contains cigar leaf)

Other Latakia blends which I have enjoyed:

2. Davidoff Royalty
3. Stokkebye Balkan Supreme
4. Dunhill 965
5. Peterson's Old Dublin


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1)Sams Blend C&D
2)Sunset Harbor Flake C&D
3)Davidoff Royalty
4)Frog Morton(lighter but good)
5)965


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

balkan supreme aint gonna smoke any other english with stuff this good and cheap in price whod want to mike

if i hated dunhills id be a lar 
but why smoke a pipe 
worth more than my car

made that up in the bath tub good huh?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

No order:

Penzance
Frog Morton
Perfection

that's all i got.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

The following are my top five favs, in no special order. They are all distinctly different from each other, and IMHO, they are all exceptional! My mood usually determines which one I reach for! I have placed a "*" by the ones which offer the heaviest doses of latakia.

McClelland - Frog Morton Across The Pond
Dunhill - London Mixture
Esoterica - And So To Bed*
Germain & Son - Eighteen Twenty
Dan Tobacco - London Blend #1000*


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Butera Vintage latakia #2 is my favorite so far

have but yet to try: Larry's Blend, and (in transit) Squadron Leader and Royalty

I'll be curious to try those


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. 965
2. Nightcap
3. Commonwealth
4. Piccadilly
5. Odyssey

p.s. - and those are definitely in order


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. westminster
2. maltese falcon
3. skiff mixture
4. red rapparee
5. squadron leader


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. Penzance
2. Squadron Leader
3. Butera Latakia No. 1


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I cant say i have a favorite yet but so far i am liking Early Morning Pipe a lot


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



rx2010 said:


> Butera Vintage latakia #2 is my favorite so far


I'm interested in trying that blend. I'm going to keep an eye out next time i'm in the market.

Along the lines of Butera, i'd recommend you try Matured Ribbon... and excellent Virginian in my opinion. Just picked up a tin that has at least a year on it when i was in Texas for Christmas.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Pm me your address. I can send you a few bowls worth


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

In no particular order

Larry's Blend
Penzance
Squadron Leader
Boswell's Northwoods
Westminster


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I likes...

Balkan Sasieni
Maltese Falcon
Penzance
Squadron Leader
Odyssey

Mmmm


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. Penzance
2. Westminster
3. Hearth & Home Larrys Blend

Rinse, then repeat ....


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

My top five would entail:

1. Margate
2. Night Cap
3. Northwoods 
4. Frog Morton Across the Pond
5. Frog Morton Original


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

penzance
nightcap
squadron leader
black mallory
balkan sasieni (the only balkan i've tried so far - but it was pretty good)

I hear some of the Pease blends are very good.. that will probably be my next investment..


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



mcdevster said:


> penzance
> nightcap
> squadron leader
> black mallory
> ...


I've tried a couple of the Pease blends, and most of them taste the same too me for the most part--slight subtleties between each; over all though I'd have to say Westminster is one of the better ones.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

No references for Erinmore Balkan Mixture? I´m thinking on giving it a try.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



Requiem said:


> No references for Erinmore Balkan Mixture? I´m thinking on giving it a try.


I heard that its very good :bl


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

1. Night Cap...2. Solani Gold Blend Eng Lux Mix....3. Black Mallory...4. Penzance....5. Old Dublin


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



DubintheDam said:


> 1. Night Cap...2. Solani Gold Blend Eng Lux Mix....3. Black Mallory...4. Penzance....5. Old Dublin


Dub,
I've really been enjoying Old Dublin, but I'm beginning to detect a stale cigarette aroma as the tin ages. I watched your recent YouTube post and I'm thinking about picking up some Black Mallory. Do you find it ages similarly? Is this a common trait of English blends?

Cheers.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



Dedalus said:


> Dub,
> I've really been enjoying Old Dublin, but I'm beginning to detect a stale cigarette aroma as the tin ages. I watched your recent YouTube post and I'm thinking about picking up some Black Mallory. Do you find it ages similarly? Is this a common trait of English blends?
> 
> Cheers.


I'd say BM is a safer bet, Old dub was my first Latakia, and I have to say I like the sweetness of the Cav in it. BM has a similar sweetness. But you hit on a good point...I find English blends in general can get very stale at the bottom of the tin.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Black Mallory really blew me away.. just something about the overall flavor and smell.. I like latakia when its backed up nicely with other flavors and Black Mallory seems to have a lot going on in it in terms of support to the spiciness of the latakia... 
penzance is really interesting as well - it tastes almost like chai tea or indian spiced tea.. a lingering interesting flavor..


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



uncballzer said:


> I've tried a couple of the Pease blends, and most of them taste the same too me for the most part--slight subtleties between each; over all though I'd have to say Westminster is one of the better ones.


odyssey and caravan seem to get a lot of nods have you tried either of those? the only american latakia blend i have tried is frog morton on the town which was really not my cup of tea..


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

I cant list 5 Latakias I like, but I know ppl should try Davidoff´s English Mixture once in their life!

Ive tried a lot of Latakias but none is a fav with me!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*

Skiff
Margate
Presbyterian Mixture
EMP
London Mixture

English blends tend to be all I smoke. I really like the creamy smooth taste. Id like to try some straight Virginia blends. I hear they have a nutty flavor to them.
Brian..p


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: your top 5 Latakia blends.*



Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Skiff
> Margate
> Presbyterian Mixture
> EMP
> ...


i really like the virginia perique blends lately.. a little more spice and chocolate than a straight virginia i think..


----------

